# Vials



## Life (Nov 8, 2010)

So I ordered some things from stenlabz and they came in sealed vials. Whenever I ordered from anywhere else they came as resealable bottles. So... how do you open these and then how do you store them? 

But thanks


----------



## Life (Nov 9, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 9, 2010)

Life said:


> Nobody?


 
I use an 18g pin and draw up how much you need, remove pin and shoot into mouth. It actually works pretty weel as dosing is more accurate than a graduated dropper.


----------



## Life (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking about doing that although that looks odd as hell I'm sure 

Do I cover the top when I'm not using it or..? Never used vials before.

Thanks!


----------



## tjsulli (Nov 12, 2010)

i just tear off the metal seal and use the rubber stopper as the cover and then take the needle off a 3ml syringre and use that to withdraw whatever chem it is


----------

